# What were your early symptoms???



## LylasMom (Aug 5, 2003)

Can you new preggos please list your earlies sxs for those of us that haven't tested yet but hope to join you on this board?? Did anyone have super early sxs, like 3 or 4 dpo??

My sxs began with a pregnancy dream the night that I may have conceived. I've also had burping, metallic taste, af-like cramps, excessive saliva, lower backache (like with af), and am spaced out and tired. I either have something wrong with me or I'm preggo and my sxs started very early (like 2-3 dpo). I have an irregular cycle due to breastfeeding, so I won't be testing until next Weds or Thursday. I also have creamy CM and only had 2 episodes of shooting pain in my bbs, so I'm not really counting those as sxs but as a whole I sure do feel preggo! If I test negative and still have these sxs next week, I'm going to my Dr to find out what is wrong with me!

Thanks!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I always knew by 5 or 6dpo that I was pregnant. People think that is nuts, but I guess I am very sensitive to hormonal changes.

So...my symptoms were:

-Extreme thirst!!! That was always my first big clue.
-Cramping and twinges
-Differences in sleep patterns and dreams
-Back pain
-Pain around my c/sec scar (I guess due to early uterine growth)

Hope that helps!


----------



## milk_maker (Jun 24, 2004)

Constant bathroom visits.
Some nausea.

Kind of Just Knew.


----------



## Kaya's Mama (Jan 13, 2002)

well here are my "early" symptoms that I never realized were "symptoms" until I got a







. These all happened within 5 days before testing + at 12 DPO.

I had heartburn two nights in a row

I burped once and up came stomach acid and food (yuck)

Sorry this is WAY TMI...but my bowels movements took on a really bad smell....don't know how this is related BUT it did start a few days before I tested +.
















I wasn't spotting by the day before my period....I have been spotting for the last six months just before my period for some reason.

I fell asleep at 7pm one night....literally was cooking, fell tired, and crashed within minutes...never do this.

and looking back I had one night where I felt "different" but totally overlooked it....I was up late at night and felt really weepy and literally was a mess.....then I started praying....and felt something different....can't really explain it. I had NO CLUE I was pregnant already.

to add more.....

extreme thirst starting 13 dpo

Peeing felt different...like there was more even though I wasn't drinking alot.


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

Let's see, my symptoms started early, like 2dpo:

*extreme thirst, like extreme
*wicked tired (I remember saying on the TTC board that if I wasn't pregnant, something was wrong w/me)
*huge and bloated (more than normal--I looked like I was 5 months pregnant)
*lots of peeing, thought I had a UTI

I'm sure there's more, but my 2 1/2 yr old attacked me & now I'm NAKing


----------



## CityGirl (Aug 1, 2003)

One thing that happened with both pregnancies very early is that water, of all things, starting seeming unappetizing to me. And I am normally a water devotee. I never drink soda, ever. But when I'm pregnant I positively crave seltzer. Bottles and bottles of it. Water just seems... icky, for some reason. Thick and syrupy. If I drink it it has to be very cold (and normally I drink it room temp). Strange.

Also, my metabolism really ramps up. [TMI warning] I'm normally kind of a constipated person, but I poop 2-3 times a day during pregnancy. It's great, actually, except that it catches me off guard sometimes and I end up sprinting to the bathroom.


----------



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

Amazingly enough, Sciatica.

I had what I thought was insane PMS right when i should've (like insane, crying in a staff meeting insane). Followed 2 days later by cramps. then NOTHING. Not even a spot. I walked around witha tampon in my pocket for a week, convinced i was going to start ANY second.

Fatigue. I was taking lots of impromptu naps.

I tested at what was probably 21 dpo. i wasnt' charting at the time, so who knows. I got immediate, DARK, positive.


----------



## LylasMom (Aug 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyD*
Let's see, my symptoms started early, like 2dpo:

*wicked tired (I remember saying on the TTC board that if I wasn't pregnant, something was wrong w/me)

Thank you all so much for replying. I feel exactly this way, there is something wrong with me if I"m not preggo. I have so many sxs so early, that I'm getting worried. I broke down and tested, even though I may only be 7dpo, and it's - but obviously I'm not surprised as it's way too early. I just thought since I have so many sxs, maybe there is enough hcg already! I'm salivating like crazy and even the skin on my gums and inside my cheek are sore (weird) along with strong metallic taste. That is what started worrying me. Did anyone get this? I've heard of bleeding gums.


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LylasMom*
I'm salivating like crazy and even the skin on my gums and inside my cheek are sore (weird) along with strong metallic taste. That is what started worrying me. Did anyone get this? I've heard of bleeding gums.

I've never had the metallic taste, but I've heard of it as a symptom. I tested at 9dpo, and got a very very _very_ faint line after like 10 min. I ended up testing the next day and had a faint line.

Good luck!
Amy


----------



## Kaya's Mama (Jan 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CityGirl*

Also, my metabolism really ramps up. [TMI warning] I'm normally kind of a constipated person, but I poop 2-3 times a day during pregnancy. It's great, actually, except that it catches me off guard sometimes and I end up sprinting to the bathroom.


ME TOO ME TOO!!!! I've been pooping alot


----------



## milk_maker (Jun 24, 2004)

I've heard that the metallic taste is a symptom of pregnancy as well as the over excessive salivation.


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

The metallic taste is always one of the first signs for me--it doesn't go away until about 12-15 weeks, which is one of the reasons for me that I have trouble eating well and the sickness, because everything tastes "funny." I also have a hard time with water when pregnant, it has to be very cold (probably to override the metallic taste!), some cramping during implantation, and my pees smells different. Extrme tiredness. Very thirsty. Head achy.

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

Ooh, the dream would be a big one for me!


----------



## Mama2Chloe (Apr 20, 2004)

Upset stomach, feeling faint, sore nipples while nursing my toddler, frequent nighttime bathroom visits. I think those were my sympoms within the first few days and weeks.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Niha,
my earliest pregnancy symptom was:
Clam chowder.








I couldn't stand the SMELL of the stuff for years prior, then one day while hungry I thought "Hey, Skippers clam chowder sounds good".
A week later, I was holding a positive HPT much to my shock and delight.
All the other symptoms started later.


----------



## CyndiN (Jun 28, 2004)

It took me a year to get pregnant. I watched those early symptoms very closely. Tri-phasic temp shift? nope. Changes in breasts beyond the usual pre-period swelling? nope. Others? nope.

I had a couple months where I was sure I was pregnant. Had dreams. Had symptoms (very mild and probably coincidental) but nope, no pregnancy. Not even an extra long lutael phase.

When I actually got pregnant the only symptoms were cramping, which I get anyway, though the cramps feel a bit different from period cramps, boob swelling, totally normal for me, and spotting, which was also normal for pre-period.

The only reliable symptom was the faint line on the pregnancy test.









Believe me I've been there...I wanted to know every single possible symptom. But the truth is that most women just don't have them that early, not in any reliable way. Especially women like me having our first pregnancy.

I tested negative at 10 dpo and positive with a super faint line at 11 dpo. I retested that afternoon and got a regular faint line.


----------



## HydeParkB (Nov 14, 2003)

My experience is similar to Cyndi's, with a shorter TTC phase. I was CERTAIN I was pregnant during cycles that I was not. Dreams, breast tenderness, sensitivity to odors, cravings.

The month I was really pregnant, my skin cleared up (could have been the vitamins and water I was consuming) and I had cramps before when I was expecting my period. I normally only have them during.

Now, the test turned postive before I could set it down on the sink.


----------

